# DNS bind9 alle host Anfragen einer Zone mit der gleichen IP beantworten



## hageno (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,
hab einen bind9 DNS-Server unter mir. Funktioniert auch ganz prächtig.
Hab allerdings ein Ziel:

Alle Hostanfragen für eine Domain, sollen standardmäßig mit der IP des jeweiligen Webservers beantwortet werden.

z.B.

www . xyz . de -> 192.168.99.2
xyz . xyz . de -> 192.168.99.2

Es ist also egal was vor dem Domainnamen xyz . de steht, es wird immer 192.168.99.2 zurückgegeben.

Dies hätte den Vorteil, dass die Webseveradministratoren auf Ihren Apaches virtuelle Server generieren könnten und ich mit meinem DNS völlig raus bin.
Die Jungs von Schlund machen das schon länger, leider kann man sich die
Zonen nicht mehr ziehen um ein bischen abzugucken.

Kann hier vielleicht Jemand helfen?


----------



## HUllrich (19. Oktober 2003)

Hi,
in der forward-lookupzone des bind die FQDN's angeben, etwa so:

xyz.xyz.de    IN     A    192.168.xxx.xxx
abc.xyz.de  IN     A    192.168.xxx.xxx

Wo das Zonefile für die Forward steht ist in der nmbd.conf in /etc zu finden

cu.


----------



## hageno (20. Oktober 2003)

*Schon klar,*

wenn ich die Host's abc und xyz in das Zonefile von xyz.de eintrage und beide in ihren  A-Record's auf die selbe IP zeigen, werden bei einer Anfrage beide Hosts in die selbe IP aufgelöst.

Ich meine aber, was auch an Hostinformation vor dem Domainteil steht, wenn der DNS diesen Host nicht im Zonefile (oder was Backhand auch immer vorhanden ist)  findet. Soll er eine default IP für diese Zone zurückgeben.

Ich weiß allerdigs nicht , ob dies RFC konform ist. Muß aber eigentlich, da Schlund es ja so macht.

Weiß jemand weiter


----------



## SixDark (20. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt konstruktiv ist, da ich mich noch nicht wirklich mit DNS beschäftigt habe, aber bei EMail-Domains funktioniert es ja auch so. Warum versuchst Du es nicht mit einem *

Also ungefär so:

*.xyz.de IN A 192.168.99.2

..::Six Dark::..


----------



## hageno (20. Oktober 2003)

*Ha das wars,*

einfach im Zonefile von xyz.de als letztes eintragen.

*      IN    A     192.168.99.20

=> Alles was unterhalb xyz.de nicht gefunden wird, wird als 192.168.99.0 aufgelöst.

Die SOA und MX Records bleiben dafon unberührt.

Danke


----------

